

Google’s CEO on the Enduring Lessons of a Quirky IPO - jakarta
http://hbr.org/2010/05/how-i-did-it-googles-ceo-on-the-enduring-lessons-of-a-quirky-ipo/ar/pr

======
DanielRibeiro
Very interesting article. The letter from the founders to the investitors is
also worth reading: [http://investor.google.com/corporate/2004/ipo-founders-
lette...](http://investor.google.com/corporate/2004/ipo-founders-letter.html)

